# 1996 Gary Fisher Wahoo



## Stegerman (May 24, 2013)

Just picked up this beauty for my daughter to cruise around town.








The gal I bought it from said she purchased it new for college and never rode it much. She'd been moving it with her and it hadn't been ridden more than a dozen times. It has the original tires still on it (which I will swap out). Other than some minor scraps from moving, she's almost mint. I now know how it feels to be jealous of my kid's bike.


----------



## 28dayslater (Jul 28, 2013)

Sweet pick up, love those '95-'98 mountain bikes...my prime years...come to think about it....I Don't own a bike built after '98! Nice score!


----------



## Stegerman (May 24, 2013)

Thanks. She was only asking $70 for it. I felt bad and almost paid her $80. now I have to find one for myself.


----------

